# Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )



## jonny1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Rod Pod, und wollte fragen was ihr mir so für einene Preis von ca. 80 Euro empfehlen könnt.

Ich hatte mir das	Prologic Lux Rod Pod angesehen(http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Prologic-LUX-Rod-Pod-3er-Pod-Hammerpreis_c89_p8355_x2.htm)

Hat vllt. irgendjemand das Pod und kann mir sagen ob das Rod Pod gut oder schlecht ist?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für eure Antworten.

Gruß 
     jonny1


----------



## Udo561 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

Hi,
das Prologic Lux Rod Pod ist ein super Teil und das für kleines Geld.
Genau solch ein Pod gibt es auch von anderen Herstellern , die sehen  ganz genau so aus , bis auf eine minimale farbliche Abweichung , kosten  aber gut das dreifache.
Ich bin mit meinem Prologic Lux Pod mehr als zufrieden und mein Kollege der das gleiche hat auch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jonny1 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Udo561 ich denke ich kaufe mir das Rod Pod dann

Gruß
     jonny1


----------



## Udo561 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

Hi,
ja , kannst du wirklich kaufen , ist für den Preis eines der bessten auf dem Markt.
Ich habe allerdings vor ein paar Wochen nur 59 Euro bezahlt , kleiner Händler in Geldern.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jonny1 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

hi,

ich gucke mal bei ebay ob ich das günstig ersteigert kriege.


----------



## welsstipper (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

also für 80 € kannst du meins haben ? ist das selbe aber hochwertiger

ist von masterbaits (MB) ist auch noch zubehör dabei wie z.b 2 andere beine also 4 kurze  und 4 lange beine


----------



## jonny1 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

hi kannst du mir sagen was das für ein Rod Pod ist(Name und so evt. auch Gewicht, Länge usw.)?

Das Problem ist, das ich das Rod Pod erst Weihnachten oder im Januar kaufen.


----------



## BARSCH123 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

das gleiche pod nur von Ron Thompson und billiger :

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...n-thompson-stabilizer-extender-pod/detail.jsf

Tl


----------



## Udo561 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> das gleiche pod nur von Ron Thompson und billiger :
> 
> http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...n-thompson-stabilizer-extender-pod/detail.jsf
> 
> Tl



Hi ,
immer noch zu teuer |supergri, ich habe 59 Euro beim Händler in Geldern bezahlt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jongens (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

Hi,
Habe das baugleiche Pod , damals noch von Ultimate vertrieben worden schon seit 3Jahren im Einsatz. Für das Geld ein klasse Rod Pod und die Variabilität ist der Hammer, mit den passenden Banksticks kannst daraus ein high Pod machen.
Wie Udo schon schreibt, diese Rod Pods gibt es von verschiedenen Herstellern, DAM hat es etz auch im Programm, ist alles das selbe.


----------



## snorreausflake (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> immer noch zu teuer |supergri, ich habe 59 Euro beim Händler in Geldern bezahlt.
> Gruß Udo


Dann verrate doch auch wie der Händler heißt und ob er evtl. nen Online Shop hat, ansonsten kann der TE eh nix damit anfangen.


----------



## Udo561 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

Hi,
wenn ich dem TE mit einem Onlineshop weiterhelfen könnte dann hätte ich einen Link eingefügt , aber der Händler verfügt noch nicht mal über ne Homepage.

Zudem gibt es in Geldern nur einen Angelgerätehändler, wenn der TE Interesse daran hat hätte er diesen mit Sicherheit über Google gefunden 

Gruß Udo


----------



## jonny1 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

Da muss ich mal schauen für welches Rod Pod ich mich entscheide. Wenn die alle gleich sind macht das ja keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Fischie01 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

Hey, 

hier mal ein anderes Rod Pod, was ich dir seeeehr empfehlen kann

http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-4-BEIN-ROD-P...167970967?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item5d2bdea897

es ist sehr praktisch da, du deine ruten auch nach oben ausrichten kannst (High Pod mäßig) falls du z.B. auf Distance fischst, du kannst die Ruten aber auch normal Waagerecht ausrichten wie du willst ganz egal.
Das Pod ist wirklich sehr stabil und hat ein super Preisleistungsverhältniss 

LG

Alex


----------



## jonny1 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

Hi,

ich mag eig. keine Dreibeine oder Vierbeine.

Aber danke für die Antwort.

Gruß
johnny1


----------



## Fischie01 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

Alles klar 

kein Problem..

LG

Alex


----------



## Xtremelure (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

ich hab das tri lux pod von prologic und kann es auch nur empfehlen ist ja das gleiche nur mit 3 beinen.


----------



## jonny1 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

hi,

Ich hab das Rod Pod für 54 Euro gesehen
https://www.shopssl.de/epages/es104...th=/Shops/es104130_CARP-CORNER/Products/RP001

Ich denke das kaufe ich mir


----------



## mmelch21 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-4-BEIN-ROD-P...167970967?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item5d2bdea897

Ist zwar billig aber saugut.. Kostet bei askari.at 100€ und bei ullis angelshop 40. Angle damit seit 3 jahren und HAt bis auf Kratzspuren keinen EINZIGEN Mängel. ist echt saugut.. Preis und MAterial top..

Hoffe konnte dir helfen.


----------



## jonny1 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

hi,

ich vertraue den Dreibeinen nicht so da die leichter umfallen können.
Aber trotzdem danke

Johnny1


----------



## mmelch21 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

Dreibeine Haben die eigenschaft nicht zu wackeln aber mal zur info das was ich gepostet habe ist ein Vier Bein.


Ansonsten dieses hier..: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEUHEIT-TOP-ROD-...156190296?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item5d2b2ae658


Hier zum Preisvergleich:

http://www.askari.at/__WebShop__/pr...n-thompson-stabilizer-extender-pod/detail.jsf

Is komplett das Gleiche nur Der lack und der Preis Is anders,..

N freund hat das un 40 €

Und ich hatte (weil ich nicht im Internet geguckt habe) das Teurere Modell ghapt..

2 Identisch Gleiche nur das der Lack anders Is.. mehr nicht.


Lg


----------



## Udo561 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

Hi,
ich habe das gleiche .
Habe das Teil aber auch schon für 129 Euro gesehen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## mmelch21 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

JA is aber eh immer das selbe..

lg


----------



## jonny1 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

hi,

danke aber das von ebay sieht ziemlich anders aus als das Prologic Lux Rod Pod ich hab mir das heute mal im Laden angeschaut und werde mir demnächst ein bestellen.


----------



## mmelch21 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

welches nimmste jetz?

Lg


----------



## jonny1 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

ich denke das Prologic Lux Rod Pod das hab ich mir im Laden angeschaut find ich gut


----------



## Renner1 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

Ich habe auch nochmal eine Frage!
Kann man die Länge des Rod Pods ändern?


----------



## Udo561 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*



Renner1 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nochmal eine Frage!
> Kann man die Länge des Rod Pods ändern?



Hi,
ja , lässt sich ausziehen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Renner1 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

Danke!


----------



## Udo561 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

Hi,
mir ist da was aufgefallen ,
das Prologic Lux Rod Pod lässt sich in der Höhe mehrfach verstellen , da sind die Buzzer Bars (nennen die sich so ?? ) 2 fach zu verstellen und die Beine nochmal.
Bei den preiswerten Rod Pods die in etwa auch so aussehen lässt sich die Höhe aber nur einfach verstellen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jonny1 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

hi,

dann lässt sich das Pod ja ziemlich hoch aufstellen.#6


----------



## Renner1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

Hallo,
mein Vater hat auch das Prologic Lux Rod Pod gekauft!
Ich wollte mir es jetzt auch bestellen!
Gibt es noch längere Beine für das Rod Pod?

MFG


----------



## Udo561 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*



Renner1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Vater hat auch das Prologic Lux Rod Pod gekauft!
> Ich wollte mir es jetzt auch bestellen!
> Gibt es noch längere Beine für das Rod Pod?
> ...



Hi,
mit etwas Glück passen ja die Beine vom Prologic Dreibein rein , dann dürfte es mehr als hoch genug stehen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## carphunter386 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rod Pod für ca 80 Euros (Prologic Lux Rod Pod )*

denke du kannst jegliche Banksticks benutzen die du auf dem markt findest!
Haben alle das selbe Standart-Gewinde!
ist halt nur die Frage ob das ganze dann noch stabil steht wenn du es vorne 1 meter hoch aufstellst,da die Neigung der Beine ja nicht veränderlich ist wie z.B. bei den Fox Pods und Co. die man als High Pod nutzen kann!
Aber als Beine kannst du jeglichen Bankstick benutzen!


----------

